# Recomendations for tuna fishing charter



## fordtec (Jan 4, 2010)

Want to go tuna fishing early this spring and was hoping someone could recomend a good, reliable charter. One leaving out of GA would be nice so I don't have to buy out of state lic. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## buckhuntermatt (Jan 4, 2010)

*Tuna*

I fish alot through the year off GA and FL.  Going off Ga you have a 3-5 hour boat ride because the gulf stream is so far from the coast.  I'd go to hatteras or destin, fl, or mobile, Al.  Amic's off of savanah will take you but they are more into red snapper fishing.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 4, 2010)

If you go with a charter, in state or out of state, a license wont be needed....  Dont let that deter you from going to Fla...


----------



## GC1 (Jan 4, 2010)

In LA you do need a license to fish on some charters, but it's only like $10 or so and you can buy it online prior to your trip.  You should really try Venice in Feb or March.  It's like catching 100 pound bream one right after another.  Lot's of good captains down there.  We went with Wild Bill.  Great guy who will work hard to find you some fish!


Here's his info:
Yellowfin Tuna Venice Louisiana Captain: Billy Wells Boat: Wild Bill Location: Venice, LA Phone: (504) 329-7451. Website: http://www.mgfishing.com


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 4, 2010)

Check out Captain Eddie he post on here and is out of Venice, LA.  If your main target is tuna you really need to check out Venice


----------



## LIPS (Jan 4, 2010)

i checked out wild bills site.  he catches fish it seems but im not comftorable on a 39 foot boat.  The last boat I was on was 62 foot and was pretty comfy.


----------



## LIPS (Jan 4, 2010)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Check out Captain Eddie he post on here and is out of Venice, LA.  If your main target is tuna you really need to check out Venice



website????


----------



## d-a (Jan 4, 2010)

fordtec said:


> Want to go tuna fishing early this spring and was hoping someone could recomend a good, reliable charter. One leaving out of GA would be nice so I don't have to buy out of state lic. Many thanks in advance!



The Licenses is going to cost you $7-10 dollars, the charter over $1200. I would rather pay for an out of state license and be guaranteed a Yellow fin tuna than a boat ride. 

The Best place for Tuna in the South east is Venice La.

d-a


----------



## d-a (Jan 4, 2010)

LIPS said:


> website????



www.Fishvenice.com

d-a


----------



## d-a (Jan 4, 2010)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Check out Captain Eddie he post on here and is out of Venice, LA.  If your main target is tuna you really need to check out Venice



X2

d-a


----------



## LIPS (Jan 4, 2010)

who has the big boats or is a 30 foot boat the typical on southern saltwaters?


----------



## GONoob (Jan 4, 2010)

Another vote for Venice


----------



## d-a (Jan 4, 2010)

LIPS said:


> who has the big boats or is a 30 foot boat the typical on southern saltwaters?



You can get on an overnight trip out of Dauphin Island Its a 65-70 ft boat, However the bigger the boat the slower it generally goes. Sometimes when your chasing tuna you might have to run 70-90 miles so a slower boat cuts down on your fishing time.

Most of the guys in Venice are running 26ft cats up to 35 ft mono hulls. There are a few running smaller sports fishers.

d-a


----------



## dfhooked (Jan 4, 2010)

you can find a big boat in venice, just not your typical boat those guys run. They have boats that will get it done and get you there. Go with capt bill and ride in his Freeman you will be amazed how nice that thing takes to the seas. Fished with him and Capt Mike of relentless last march and had a blast. If you are not a serious fisherman or at least up for a battle don't even fool with Tuna fishing, they will whip ya...... but ohh so worth the battle


----------



## fordtec (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 5, 2010)

Venice! Don't waste your time in Ga. Especially to pay Amick!


----------



## GC1 (Jan 5, 2010)

LIPS said:


> i checked out wild bills site.  he catches fish it seems but im not comftorable on a 39 foot boat.  The last boat I was on was 62 foot and was pretty comfy.



I understand your concern as it was a concern to me as well.  He fishes a Freeman Cat that is 100% a rough water fishing maching!  We went out in solid 6-8 foot seas and the boat did fine....no pounding and would cruise around 20 knots in the slop.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 5, 2010)

Those Freemans are supposed to be very good boats! A 32' cat is plenty for down there.


----------



## Ole Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

I have been to Venice with Capt Eddie twice in the last year and he is one of the very best. His boat is I beleive 36' and perfect for chasing tuna and he knows how and where they are.    Look up his past posts and you will see.


----------



## brantd (Jan 8, 2010)

Search under Mooreshead, NC they are well known for the tuna trips..some yellow fin and a lot of Blue fins that are the size of VW's


----------



## d-a (Jan 8, 2010)

brantd said:


> Search under Mooreshead, NC they are well known for the tuna trips..some yellow fin and a lot of Blue fins that are the size of VW's



Yea i can put you on dozens of boats that fish for bluefins out of Morehead city NC. The fleet haven't had a tuna bite in the last 11 days. With all the boats looking for bluefins (commercial) you wont find any one that will take you on a private charter where you keep what you catch, and the rod nevers leaves the rod holder.

Like most everyone has mentioned, If you want Tuna and want to catch them consistently you need to be fishing around oil rigs(Venice Louisiana is the closest and most consistent place to us in the peach state)

Oh and if anyone is interested in the NC trip, pm me. Most of the guys only charge for fuel on the Bluefin trips.

d-a


----------

